# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gebruik nooit antibiotica en hoestsiroop bij babys met het RSV virus

## FRANCOIS580

*Gebruik nooit antibiotica en hoestsiroop bij babys met het RSV virus*

Met koning winter op de loer slaat ook het verkoudheidsvirus weer toe. Vooral baby’s en jonge kinderen zijn er de voornaamste slachtoffers van. Wat zijn de belangrijkste oorzaken en symptomen van dit hardnekkige virus en wat kan je zelf doen om baby’s en kinderen zoveel mogelijk tegen dit RSV virus te beschermen?

Het Respiratoir Syncitieel Virus of RSV is lang niet hetzelfde als het Rotavirus dat ernstige diarree veroorzaakt. Niet alleen bij kinderen maar even goed bij volwassenen. Het RSV- virus is in hoofdzaak seizoensgebonden, maakt baby’s en kinderen tot voornaamste slachtoffers en dit meestal in het najaar en tijdens de kille en vochtige wintermaanden, voornamelijk in de periode september en maart. Een besmetting met het RSV virus moet enkel bij baby’s en piepjonge kinderen steeds ernstig worden genomen. Bij volwassenen veroorzaakt het een doodgewone verkoudheid, maar bij kinderen en vooral bij baby’s verloopt deze virusbesmetting nochtans lang niet zo onschuldig. Het is immers het meest voorkomende virus in deze leeftijdscategorie. Er zijn weinig of geen baby’s die niet door dit virus worden besmet. In vele gevallen verloopt deze besmetting ook bij hen eerder onschuldig, maar dat is zeker niet altijd het geval. Besmetting met het RSV virus is meestal het gevolg van de grote temperatuurverschillen en van ons bijzonder vochtig klimaat. Bij een niet onbelangrijk aantal baby’s en kinderen is deze luchtwegeninfectie veel ernstiger, zelfs met ziekenhuisopname tot gevolg

*Longontsteking*
Het Respiratoir Syncytiaal virus (RSV) is een verkoudheidsvirus, dat bijzonder nauw verwant is met het griepvirus. Het veroorzaakt infecties van de luchtwegen, en is de belangrijkste oorzaak van luchtweginfecties bij baby’s en piepjonge kinderen. Het is meteen ook het enigste respiratoire micro-organisme dat zuigelingen ziek maakt. Her infecties worden veelvuldig vastgesteld. Iedereen kan besmet worden met dit virus, maar bij baby’s en vooral bij prematuurtjes zijn de gevolgen veel ernstiger. Bij hen is het RSV- virus verantwoordelijk voor ernstige infecties van de lagere luchtwegen, en zelfs voor bronchitis en longontsteking. Dan vertonen baby’s en kinderen een grote benauwdheid en krijgen een asgrauwe huidskleur, ze drinken en eten nauwelijks waardoor het gevaar van uitdroging zeer groot is. In ernstige gevallen kan het RSV- virus zelfs kortstondig de ademhaling doen uitvallen. Dan is een ziekenhuisopname meestal onafwendbaar. Baby’s en jonge kinderen maken wel antistoffen tegen dit virus, maar in onvoldoende mate om hen een levenslange bescherming te bieden.

*Gemakkelijk herkenbaar*
Een besmetting met het RSV- virus is gemakkelijk herkenbaar. Een verstopte neus en een moeizame.../...

Lees verder...

----------

